# oats?



## ash (Jun 24, 2004)

Just bought 1.5kg of oats from sainsbury's

soaked them in water over night.

Then blended them into a shake with water

just wanna know if I can keep the shake for a whole week without it growing fungi or something else?

so I can drink it when i want during the week as I please,

cause I cant be bothered to make it everyday.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

a protein shake will go rancid if kept too long

bb'ing is all about preparation, cant be bothered isnt the attitude buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man that would go bad in a day.

After a week if you smelled it you would barf all over the place.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

why soak 'em?

I just blend them up with milk, whey and a banana, they dissolve completely.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

think about this Ash......

You say you cant be bothered making a protein shake everyday, but a protein shake contains as much protein as a full blown out meal, so which one would you prefer? making a massive meal that takes 1-2 hours or a protein shake that takes less than 5 mins? Gotta get your priorities straight Ash!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would also stick with whole foods like meats, fish, chicken, even pork. Other foods like soy and tofu are ok too.

Secondary foods like nuts can be eaten for the good fats too.

Try and get your protein form the whole foods and not meal replacements, shakes, powders and bars.

In my opinion this is just inferior foods compared to lets say beef.

Beef has zinc which supports immune system and natural testosterone levels.

Beef also has Iron which helps oxygen transfer in the blood. This iron is more easily absorbed than iron from vegetable sources. Many people have iron and zinc dificiencies.

Beef contains high-quality protein, B vitamins, choline, and selenium.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Hacks, you just copied and pasted that last one


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

heh hacks, what are those 2 little green things next to your number of posts?


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2004)

> I cant be bothered


been a bad week so........

hmm must be more positive

I soak the oats cause someone said its easier to blend.

FOOTBALL's on must dash

Thanks for the advice ppl


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

It takes you guys 5 mins to do protein shake?

I put mine into a shaker and add water > shake > done ...

Can be a little powdery if not shaken long enough, but 1 min 30 secs tops


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

5 minutes for my shake/smoothie in the morning:

Peel banana (10 secs)

Wash blender jug coz i didn't bother the night before (2 mins)

Put Oats, Milk, Whey, Banana, Flax and Peanut Butter in Blender (30 secs)

Blend (1 min)

So sorry, around 3.40mins not 5!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i have just started taking the USN Weight gain product that packs around 600 cals per serving, but since taking it, i have had an incredibly itchy mouth, almost to the ppoint where i am rubbing it so much with my tongue, it starts to bleed, but i am also thinking it may be hay fever. it cost me £50 so its not cheap, anybody else tried this and found any reactions to it?


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2004)

I just started to drink 1 pint of semi skimmed milk powder one in the morning and one in the night

which gives me some killer gas.

Its leathal

THAT NORMAL:eek:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i get that too, that is normal, but this mouth thing is exruciating!! i would rather full out blown PAIN than itchy.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

powdered milk gives me bad squirts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yea, i dont mind the squirts it's the smell when you at work and you have to vacate the area asap to avoid embarassment.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Hacks, you just copied and pasted that last one


Actually only the last line I copied and pasted.

I have typed that so many times I dont need to copy and paste.

Hey guys if you are having gas problems it is because of the carbohydrate Lactose in the milk.

Many people have a hard time digesting the carb in milk.

You can do one of 4 things

1. drop the milk

2. add lactose bacillus acidophilus (culture from milk)

3. Lacteeze drops/Lactaid

4. digestive enzymes


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well i know it is the milk as i drink way too much of the stuff anyway.


----------

